# Lelit Marax - Does not heat up!



## Marc01 (Jan 18, 2021)

Hello all,

First time posting on this forum. My machine is out and I'm hoping someone can give me some pointers and help me figure out what's wrong! I bought the MaraX in September and everything worked fine until last week when the machine wouldn't heat up one morning. The machine was working perfectly fine the night before, but the very next day it didn't heat up at all. I live in a soft water area and use the Lelit filter, so I don't think scale is to blame. I tried resetting the safety thermostat, but both were well seated. Now I'm wondering if the heating element is just out. All pilot lights are working as intended, so I don't think it's a sensor issue. The power light is solid, the water refill pilot light is solid and the heating pilot light is blinking, but nothing happens. Anyone heard of any such problem? I'm open to any idea as to what the problem might be. I started my journey with this machine and found a leaky pressure gauge on day 1 and now this issue 3 months later.. It certainly sowing doubts in my mind about the quality of this machine.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Have you contacted the retailer given its new? I would. You might want to check for any disconnected wires etc. Even if the talk sensor has come undone the machine won't heat up.

Can you draw water through the group? Does the pump turn on?


----------



## Marc01 (Jan 18, 2021)

Yes, I should have said the pump works fine and draws water. I looked for loose connection, but didn't see anything obvious. The machine was just dropped off to the retailer today, but I'm still curious as to what the problem might be.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Who knows. Let us know what the problem was though. There were a few MaraX's which had the temp probe replaced recently as the steaming was pretty bad. Welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## Marc01 (Jan 18, 2021)

Thank you! Will do, I also opened a ticket with Lelit, so I'm waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Marc01 Welcome to the forum....


----------



## Marc01 (Jan 18, 2021)

Turns out it was the heating element. What a bummer. The retailer did fix it quickly though. Any thoughts why that might be? I empty the boiler monthly to freshen up the water, but immediately refill the boiler with 1 min on/off cycles for the pump. Could that expose the heating element and cause it to burn out? Should I now be emptying the pump from bottom? Lelit insider has a video and empties the boiler through the hot water tap...

On a different note, they also noted minor scale after only 3 months of use. I thought my water was soft based on city reports, but I guess I should take a sample and have it tested somewhere. Is the Osmio zero system available in the US? Seems like a great solution.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Marc01 said:


> Turns out it was the heating element.


 What about the heating element? It just died? How do you empty the boiler? usually you'd do so via the hot water tap, and refreshing the water in the boiler should not cause this. Moreover, the heating element will be OFF until the fill sensor detects enough water in the boiler - that's my understanding at least.


----------



## Marc01 (Jan 18, 2021)

That was also my understanding. He couldn't give me a clear reason as to why the heating element went out. He said it could be scale, manufacturing defect or just burnt out if the water level was too low, but it shouldn't be on while the water level is low. I usually turn on the machine and wait until it is fully operational -> turn it off -> open the hot water tap -> wait until all water is emptied from the hot water tap (and close it) -> turn the machine back on for 1 min ->off for 1 min and repeat until the boiler is full.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Marc01 said:


> That was also my understanding. He couldn't give me a clear reason as to why the heating element went out. He said it could be scale, manufacturing defect or just burnt out if the water level was too low, but it shouldn't be on while the water level is low. I usually turn on the machine and wait until it is fully operational -> turn it off -> open the hot water tap -> wait until all water is emptied from the hot water tap (and close it) -> turn the machine back on for 1 min ->off for 1 min and repeat until the boiler is full.


 Something is odd. Maybe you had a duff heating element, but this is the first time I hear someone saying the heating element just popped like that. It would be a good idea for you to keep an eye on other things, like the fill sensor, to make sure it's working and your boiler is getting enough water and not exposing the heating element. Very odd.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Since the discussion on the steam issues thread about the MaraX, I have been wondering if there is a difference in length of the boiler level sensors between the integrated temp and level sensor, and the level sensor on it's own (with the separate temp sensor).

You'd assume not, but we haven't seen the two different sensors side by side. I wonder if the level sensor on it's own is longer, thus meaning the boiler level is lower, which has the potential to expose the element?


----------

